# King Seeley Drill Press Dilemma



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is a video from a King Seeley drill press that I inherited from my father. It has the Vari-Slo option. (It appears to have been made in the early fifties.) Please help me understand the belt situation. When I move the "gear shift" to the right. the spindle turns as the belt tights around the motor pulley. However, the belt between the spindle and the intermediate pulley loosens. That makes no sense. They should all tighten. 

It also doesn't make any sense to me how the speed change works. It looks like the belt on the spindle would be moved to the large pulley sections to slow it down, but then the belt is not running horizontally. 

If anyone can explain how this is all supposed to work, I'd appreciate the help. For a long time, I couldn't get the drill to work because the rubber bumper that holds the "gear shift" in position was gone. Believe it or not, I found a replacement on eBay.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I think one or more of the pulleys are on the wrong steps in relation to the other two(?).
It's hard to tell from the angle of the picture but it looks like the belt to the spindle should be down one step on the spindle. _All the belts need to be parallel to each other...no diagonals._

Isn't there a schematic showing the relationships of the belts with corresponding spindle speeds? 
My DP has the chart on the inside of the belt assembly cover.
It's not really a gear shift, if it serves the same purpose as mine. It just takes the tension off one (or two in your case) belts allowing you to move the third one then the second and third.
When you restore it to it's operating position, all the belts should be back to tight. 
More like a jack on a car for changing tires...unless I'm completely out to lunch.
The Vintage Machinery Blog might have more info(?).
http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/222/573.pdf


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

According to the manual, the Vari-Slow doesn't change belts. In fact, I just found this video. Maybe my belts are just worn out. Where do I buy belts? The manual shows one of the belts as an SR-200. Does that number still mean anything?


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

On further thought, if I wanted to replace the motor with a continuously variable speed one, how would I decide which one to get? From what I've read, this one likes a 1/2 hp.


----------



## rjpat (Apr 16, 2012)

This appears to be a form of the Reeves Drive. The bottom middle pulley is spring loaded so that it can actually change diameter to allow the change in speed. If the movable side of the pulley is sticking or the spring is weak (or both) then it won't keep the belt tight. You can see this clearly on the second video, just watch what happens on the bottom middle pulley.

Ron


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

take the old belt to an auto parts store...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah! That second video is much better at illustration. Neat device!
By the way, leaving the chuck key in the chuck is an unsafe practice. If you get up any speed that'll throw it some distance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

put the key on one of these and the retractor to the head of the DP....

.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

I never noticed that action on the pulley before. That is quite neat. The belts are so old on mine that the pulleys are probably not moving as they should. The SR-170 belt is now called a 4L170. Hopefully they are readily available. The price I've seen is about $7 each.

The final question is how to remove the pulley and control links. They look like they would just pop off, and maybe they do, but I don't want to break anything.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> I never noticed that action on the pulley before. That is quite neat. The belts are so old on mine that the pulleys are probably not moving as they should. The SR-170 belt is now called a 4L170. Hopefully they are readily available. The price I've seen is about $7 each.
> 
> The final question is how to remove the pulley and control links. They look like they would just pop off, and maybe they do, but I don't want to break anything.


google says it's a common belt...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> google says it's a common belt...


That appears to be the case.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is yours as noisy as the one in the second vid? Or _is_ that yours?
Maybe the old belts, but something needs lubricating or adjusting or replacing; just doesn't sound right.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

patlaw said:


> That appears to be the case.


;;.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Is yours as noisy as the one in the second vid? Or _is_ that yours?
> Maybe the old belts, but something needs lubricating or adjusting or replacing; just doesn't sound right.


quill bearing...


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Is yours as noisy as the one in the second vid? Or _is_ that yours?
> Maybe the old belts, but something needs lubricating or adjusting or replacing; just doesn't sound right.


My video is the first one. It's not very noisy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That'd be good news then!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

This might be a really stupid question but...

Did you try shifting it while it was running, like in the second video?

ps. The link joining your two center pulleys seems to be almost coming off.


----------



## patlaw (Jan 4, 2010)

So now I see the "spreading" pulleys. The ones in my saw were not moving very freely. They've loosened up quite a bit since I sprayed them with Kroll Oil. Over the next few days, I'll keep cleaning and lubricating them. Also, I can't find a spring, and, I can't get the pulleys off of the shafts. They've been on there a LONG time.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Speed changes should only be made with the machine running or may damage the sheev pulley. That is the pulley that changes size to control the speed.


----------

